# Wer kennt sich mit den SPS von Kuhnke aus?



## nikilouder (17 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe aus meiner Firma 2 Kuax 680i sowie 2 mal das OP KDT633 von Kuhnke mitbekommen. Nun ist meine Frage: Wie heißt denn überhaupt die Software mit der das programmiert wird? Dann wüsste ich schon einmal wonach ich in der Firma noch ausschau halten muss 

Gruß


----------



## 190B (17 September 2011)

Schau mal hier....

http://www.meyle-automacion.com.ar/...de&anticache=d14556d871eb5847b1c06ad59c59e0ef

Da steht was von Kubes4.

*Notes: 
**




*You can use all modules of the 680 system in conjunction with KUAX 680I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Programming, testing, servicing and commissioning functions for the PLC are available using Kuhnke KUBES4 and VEBES software packages. These are part of the Profi Soft program package.


----------



## Klärmolch (18 September 2011)

Hi,
die Software heißt KUBES und für Profibus VEBES.
Ist noch von Windows 3.1, läuft aber unter XP.
Wird aber nicht mehr weiterenwickelt, die arbeiten heute mit CoDeSys.
Hoffentlich habt Ihr die Irgendwo, Kuhnke will da richtig Geld für.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## nikilouder (18 September 2011)

Kubes4 gab es auf  Kuhnkeusa.com zum Download. Leider nur die Demo. Aber das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Nur wie wird denn das zugehörige OP programmiert? Das ging irgendwie noch nicht hervor:-?


----------



## 190B (18 September 2011)

KDT633 siehe....

http://englisch.meyle.de/showhtml.p...8e&anticache=18bc4a834da68e244ff5d2ba914935bf

*KDT 633 Dialog Terminal*The KDT 633 is used for menu-driven machine operation and process visualisation. Communication requires no PLC program. The dialog terminal provides input and editing functions. Data is exchanged between dialog terminal and PLC via the PLC programming interface. Changing the language on-line, editable character sets and an integrated real-time clock are features of the standard dialog terminal configuration.
An extensive software package helps users to create and dynamise images.






Display: LCD (240 x 128 Pixel) with cold cathode-ray tube
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lines: 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Characters: 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Character set: IBM, semigraphics inc. special characters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funnction keys: 12 inc. 6 with LEDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interface: RS 232 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Image EPROM: 128 - 512 KByte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Programming software: **TEBES or MONIT*





Real-time clock: day, month, year, hour, minute, second, weekday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Supply voltage: 24 V DC ± 20% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Power consumtion: < 500 mA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Temperature range: 0...45 °C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Protection class (front): IP 65 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dimensions: 300 x 178 x 48 mm


----------



## nikilouder (31 Oktober 2011)

Danke schonmal. Gibt es zu TEBES/MONIT noch alternativen?


----------

